# Spam von Vanilla Mediahouse GmbH



## SickSAM616 (10 Juni 2007)

UND SIE LEBEN NOCH !!!!!

hab eben eine mail mit meinen zugangs daten bekommen 



> Sehr geehrte/r NutzerIn,
> 
> herzlich Willkommen bei pelladyworld.com, Ihrem wohl ersten deutschsprachigen "VoD", "PornTV" und "Movie to Burn" - Portal für Erotikfilme im Internet.
> 
> ...



bin ich der einzige ?

Mfg

sammy

_URLs deaktiviert bzw. gelöscht. MOD/BR_


----------



## samba02 (10 Juni 2007)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Ich hab gestern auch so eine E-Mail bekommen. Mal gucken was da noch so passiert.


----------



## SickSAM616 (10 Juni 2007)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



samba02 schrieb:


> Ich hab gestern auch so eine E-Mail bekommen. Mal gucken was da noch so passiert.


ich hab mich mal austragen lassen aus dem newsletter und die löschung beauftragt


----------



## phantom3000 (11 Juni 2007)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Hi,

habe soeben auch solch eine Email bekommen. Ich glaubs ja nicht 

Jetzt erstmal alles stornieren, was einem da engedreht wird.

Gruß

Marcel


----------



## bashtovoy (11 Juni 2007)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

*Hinweis:

Seit dem 1. März 2006 dürfen email Zusendungen und Newsletter gem. § 107 Telekommunikationsgesetz nur noch mit dem Einverständnis des Empfängers verschickt werden. Wir gehen davon aus, dass Ihr Einverständnis vorliegt. Sollte dem nicht so sein, klicken Sie bitte auf folgenden Link um sich auszutragen*

Das ist ja wohl der Gipfel nach dem "Gipfel"!

Nachdem ja wohl dieses Forum maßgeblich dazu beigetragen hat, den netten Herrn S.B. den Laden durch die Polizei ausräumen zu lassen, nutzt dieser schon wieder die Mailadressen, die er bei dem bereits gescheiterten Projekt generiert hat.:wall: 

Und wieder trifft es Nutzer diese Forums, die seinerzeit wohl eindeutig klargestellt haben, dass sie ganz sicher keine mails und Newsletter bekommen möchten.

Eindeutiger hätte man es damals wohl kaum rüberbringen können.:argue: 

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt, wann er mir schreibt!


----------



## bashtovoy (12 Juni 2007)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

... und da ist sie schon.:bash:


----------



## Reducal (12 Juni 2007)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

@ Mods, da der Empfang dieser umstrittenen Werbenachricht nichts mit dem ursprünglichen Thema zu tun hat, rege ich an, diese Diskussion abzutrennen.

Danke!


----------



## DevilandAngel1 (13 Juni 2007)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Neuigkeiten!!!!!!


Dieser Herr B ist nicht [...].
jetzt treibt Vanilla unter neuem Namen weiter sein Unwesen

habe ne Mail von einer Seite ht*p://w*w.pelladyworld.com bekommen und das Unternehmen was Herr B besitzt nennt sich jetzt Vanilla Mediahouse GmbH
 

der gibt ohne zu zögern alte eigendlich nicht mehr verwendbare Daten raus.
Diesmal gibts ne Anzeige.
Ich werde nicht zögern:wall: 



> Hier die Mail die ich gestern erhielt
> 
> Sehr geehrte/r NutzerIn,
> 
> ...



_[Persönliche Daten, Ausdrücke und kommerzielle Links entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## DevilandAngel1 (13 Juni 2007)

*AW: Spam von Vanilla Mediahouse GmbH*

habe zum Thema in den alten Tread geschrieben!


----------



## Mainz05bub (13 Juni 2007)

*AW: Spam von Vanilla Mediahouse GmbH*

Na ich glaubte die hätten den SB in den Knast gebracht ,ja gar nix ,er versuchts wieder....
Ich hab heute ebenfalls eine mail erhalten aber sofort austragen lassen.
werd mich direkt mit der Kripo München in Verbindung setzten.


----------



## Reducal (13 Juni 2007)

*AW: Spam von Vanilla Mediahouse GmbH*



DevilandAngel1 schrieb:


> habe zum Thema in den alten Tread geschrieben!


Und warum? Reicht dir der hier nicht? Muss immer alles mögliche verzettelt werden, wie an der Pinwand im Einkaufszentrum? Was neues schreibste eh nicht, was hier nicht schon steht. Außer, dass du jetzt eine Anzeige erstatten willst - auch hier mein warum, weswegen? Mahne Herrn B. doch zivil ab, das bringt eher was.



Mainz05bub schrieb:


> Na ich glaubte die hätten den SB in den Knast gebracht...


Warts ab! Wenn das Verfahren abgeschlossen ist, wird sich die Pressestelle der StA schon dazu äußern. Da bislang nichts bekannt ist, ist das Verfahren bestimmt noch am Laufen. Die alte Sache war doch gerade erst vor einem Jahr, mit Schnellschüssen ist niemandem geholfen.

_Postings an passenden Thread verschoben modinfo _


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (15 Juni 2007)

*AW: Spam von Vanilla Mediahouse GmbH*



Mainz05bub schrieb:


> ...werd mich direkt mit der Kripo München in Verbindung setzten.


Haste jmd. erreicht? Was spricht man dort?


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 Juni 2007)

*AW: Spam von Vanilla Mediahouse GmbH*

bayrisch.


----------



## conair2004 (16 Juni 2007)

*AW: Spam von Vanilla Mediahouse GmbH*

Die Vanilla Mediahouse GmbH existiert bereits seit 2002 und hat mit 4 Mitarbeitern einen Jahresumsatz von 5 Millionen €.
Das klingt nicht gerade nach einem unseriösen Unternehmen.


----------



## bashtovoy (16 Juni 2007)

*AW: Spam von Vanilla Mediahouse GmbH*



conair2004 schrieb:


> Die Vanilla Mediahouse GmbH existiert bereits seit 2002 und hat mit 4 Mitarbeitern einen Jahresumsatz von 5 Millionen €.
> Das klingt nicht gerade nach einem unseriösen Unternehmen.




Papier und Websites sind geduldig.
Um so schlimmer, dass man von denen Spam erhält, wenn man ausdrücklich die Löschung seiner Daten gefordert hat.

Ich kenne viele Unternehmen, die länger als 2002 existieren und trotzdem nicht als seriös gelten.

Ich kann mich jedenfalls nicht daran erinnern, diesen Firmennamen in Verbindung mit Herrn S.B. im letzten Jahr schon mal gelesen zu haben.


----------



## conair2004 (16 Juni 2007)

*AW: Spam von Vanilla Mediahouse GmbH*

Hier könnt ihr mal alle sehen wie Herr Steve B. aussieht: http://www.***** 
Und ein paar Infos gibts dort auch noch...


----------



## Mainz05bub (17 Juni 2007)

*AW: Spam von Vanilla Mediahouse GmbH*

Ich habe mich mit der Kripo München in Verbindung gesetzt ,hatte das glück mit dem zuständigen Bearbeiter zu sprechen.
Dieser teilte mir mit, das unser Freund S.B. trotz des noch laufenden Verfahrens überwacht wird. Ebenfalls wird hier dieses Forum von der Kripo
bezüglich unserer Einträge beobachtet .Man teilte mir mit , das Herr B. durch sein "Neues" Unternehmen ,sowie die Versendung der Mail nichts rechtswidriges begangen hat.Jedoch besitzt mnan die Möglichkeit gegen die 
Mails auf dem privaten Wege zu klagen.das Unternehmen wurde duch Untersuchungen  der Kripo eine zeitlang stillgelegt und beschäftigt mehrere Mitarbeiter. Angeblich soll B. den Geschädigten teilweise das geld wieder zurückgezahlt haben, was ich bezweifele .
Man hat unsern Freund aber unter Beobachtung, wie auch die Einträge hier im Forum. Wenn jemand eine weitere Mail erhält, einfach den Link anklicken ,das man wünscht ,keine weitere mehr zu erhalten,wobei ich trotzdem skeptisch bin , sowie denke ich sein Konto im Auge zu halten.


----------



## Insider (17 Juni 2007)

*AW: Spam von Vanilla Mediahouse GmbH*



Mainz05bub schrieb:


> Man hat unsern Freund aber unter Beobachtung...


Aber nur weil es wahrscheinlich zum einen das Verfahren mit sich bringt und andererseits, weil es üblich ist, ortsansässige Phänomene und Unternehmen zu begleiten.



Mainz05bub schrieb:


> .... einfach den Link anklicken ,das man wünscht ,keine weitere mehr zu erhalten...


Das ist aber doch nur deine Meinung, oder? Derartige Möglichkeiten werden zwar i. d. R. in Überlegungen mit einbezogen jedoch eher nicht thematisiert, geschweige denn den Ratsuchenden empfohlen.


----------



## SchlumpfenSocke (22 Juni 2007)

*AW: Spam von Vanilla Mediahouse GmbH*

Hallo Euch

, ich bekam vorhin genau die gleiche E-Mail wie "SickSam...".

Natürlich wollte ich sofort den unten angegebenen Link drücken um
weiteres zu verbieten. Doch wenn ich diesen betätige, muss ich etwas
auf meinem PC speichern und werde an keine Seite verwiesen.

Nun kenne ich diese Firma gar nicht und habe nie etwas angefordert, geschweige denn die Seite besucht. Nun dachte ich mir, irgendwie reagieren
zu müssen, ging auf die Seite und kopierte ihre Mail, sowie mein Antwort/Unterlassungsschreiben in diesen Kontaktformular.

Muss ich irgend etwas befürchten ? Schon einmal habe ich mit so etwas schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.

Lieben Gruß & Dank; Artur


----------



## Asartu (26 Juni 2007)

*www.Pelladyworld.de aka Vanilla gmbh*

Hallo zusammen ,

nach durchsicht meiner heutigen E-Mails bin ich auf ein von der Porno vertriebsfima Pelladyworld.de gestossen. Diese Firma hat den selben Geschäftsführer wie die Firma Vanilla Gmbh, und auch die selbe Adresse!!!!



> Vanilla Mediahouse GmbH
> Oskar-v.-Miller-Ring 33
> D-80333 München
> 
> ...



Sofort wiederspruch einzulegen, und eventuell mit einer kleinen Anwaltsdrohung zu wedeln. Damit die Firma, wenn auch mit anderem Namen, wie im letzen jahr mit der selben Nummer duchkommt.


MFG Asartu

_Posting an vorhandenen Thread verschoben_


----------



## Reducal (27 Juni 2007)

*AW: www.Pelladyworld.de aka Vanilla gmbh*



Asartu schrieb:


> Diese Firma hat den selben Geschäftsführer wie die Firma Vanilla Gmbh, und auch die selbe Adresse!


...wird wohl den Namen geändert haben, sowas kommt auch in anderen Unternehmen vor.



Asartu schrieb:


> Sofort wiederspruch einzulegen_...._


Widerspruch gegen was? Wehre dich gegen die Zusendung von Werbung, mehr ist hier nicht nötig. Passend dazu kam mir dieser Tage folgender Text unter:


> ....die  Veröffentlichung von Maßnahmen gegen die Verantwortlichen der Vanilla  Verlagsgesellschaft mbH, im September 2006, steht in keinem Zusammenhang  mit dem nun versendeten Spam der Vanilla Mediahouse GmbH. Das Versenden von  unerwünschter Werbung ist zwar womöglich ein Wettbewerbsverstoß jedoch keine  Straftat, die das Eingreifen der Strafverfolgungsbehörden erfordert. Wenn sie  sich in irgend einer Form geschädigt fühlen, steht es ihnen frei, den Weg über  die zivile Gerichtsbarkeit einzuschlagen oder sich außergerichtlich mit der  Werberin über die Verwendung ihrer Daten zu einigen.





Asartu schrieb:


> .... eventuell mit einer kleinen Anwaltsdrohung zu wedeln...


Was soll der Quatsch? Dar Vanillianer hat mindestens seit letztem Jahr hinreichende Erfahrung mit Anwälten.


Asartu schrieb:


> ...Damit die Firma, wenn auch mit anderem Namen, wie im letzen jahr mit der selben Nummer duchkommt.


Die Nummer im letzten Jahr > HIER < ist rum ums Eck und dürfte wohl nachhaltig das Gedenke des Vanillianers prägen. Ich glaube nicht, dass da sowas in absehbarer Zeit nochmal aufschlägt - das würde dessen Position in dem anscheinend noch laufenden Verfahren sicher ungünstig beeinflussen.


----------



## Asartu (27 Juni 2007)

*AW: Spam von Vanilla Mediahouse GmbH*



conair2004 schrieb:


> Die Vanilla Mediahouse GmbH existiert bereits seit 2002 und hat mit 4 Mitarbeitern einen Jahresumsatz von 5 Millionen €.
> Das klingt nicht gerade nach einem unseriösen Unternehmen.




Das heißt ja noch lang nicht das sie ein Seriöses Unternehmen sind.
sondern sie können ja genug dumme gefunden haben.

MFG


----------



## Reducal (27 Juni 2007)

*AW: Spam von Vanilla Mediahouse GmbH*

Könnte diese Stammtischpaluderein mal bitte unterlassen werden? Der Informationsgehalt geht nämlich gegen 0 und zerfläddert den Thread.


----------



## Fluff (5 Juli 2007)

*AW: Spam von Vanilla Mediahouse GmbH*

Selbst vor Frauen machen sie nicht halt.Auch ich endeckte heute,dass jemand mit meiner e-mail Adresse unerlaubterweise einen Zugang auf diesem Porno-Portal eröffnet hat ! Aber ich kann mich leider nicht abmelden,der ominöse Vanilla Verlag hat neuerdings eine Sperre eingebaut wenn man auf den Abmeldelink klickt:

"Ihre Emailadresse wurde nicht gelöscht!

Ihre Emailadresse ++++ haben wir nicht aus unserer Datenbank entfernt. Da Ihr Kundenzugang als "aktiv" geführt wird, war uns eine Löschung nicht m&oumlglich.

Bitte wenden Sie sich zur weiteren Klärung an unserer Servicecenter."

Geht man in das Konto selbst,ist man inaktiv und es gibt auch keine Möglichkeit den Zugang zu löschen. Ich habe gleich im Kontaktformular Widerspruch eingelegt. Frechheit siegt anscheinend bei diesem Verlag und ich hoffe die Beobacht werden spätestens jetzt aktiv.


----------



## bashtovoy (5 Juli 2007)

*AW: Spam von Vanilla Mediahouse GmbH*

@Fluff

Wie hast Du es denn bemerkt?

...und noch eine Frage an die Experten:


Würde dieses hier einen Sinn machen?

http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/T5F,_auch_TFFFFF


----------



## Fluff (5 Juli 2007)

*AW: Spam von Vanilla Mediahouse GmbH*

@bashtovoy

Ich habe wie alle anderen gestern diese ominöse Mail  bekommen. Es wurde tatsächlich ein Konto angelegt, nur die anderen konnten sich vom Newsletter austragen. Ich kann es nicht. Habe schon Screenshots gemacht um sie notfalls an die Kripo weiterleiten zu können,falls doch eine Zahlungsaufforderung ins Haus flattert....


----------



## bashtovoy (5 Juli 2007)

*AW: Spam von Vanilla Mediahouse GmbH*

@Fluff

selbst wenn Du dich hättest abmelden können, bekommst Du lediglich im nächsten pop-up die Bestätigung, dass die entsprechende Mail-addy gelöscht worden sei und Du keine weiteren Informationen bis zur Neuanmeldung an diese gesendet bekommst.

Von der Löschung der unaufgefordert versendeten-kostenlosen- Zugangsdaten steht dort nichts.


----------



## Reducal (5 Juli 2007)

*AW: Spam von Vanilla Mediahouse GmbH*



Fluff schrieb:


> .... ich hoffe die Beobacht werden spätestens jetzt aktiv.


Was meinst du damit?


----------



## Fluff (6 Juli 2007)

*AW: Spam von Vanilla Mediahouse GmbH*

Freudsche Fehlleistung, es sollte eigentlich die Beobachter heissen ^^.
Und ich wollte damit meinem Wunsch Ausdruck verleihen, dass hier wirklich die Kripo München als stiller Mitleser mit dabei ist. 

Es wäre zu wünschen,dass die Vanilla GmbH virtuell etwas auf die Finger bekommt, denn wenn neuerdings nichtmals ein Austragen aus dem Newsletterverteiler möglich ist, weil angeblich das Konto aktiv ist und die angegebene Support e-mail Adresse nur ein Autoresponder ist,der laut Info nicht gelesen wird,dann stimmt dort offensichtlich etwas nicht !


----------



## Hochhaus (6 Juli 2007)

*AW: Spam von Vanilla Mediahouse GmbH*

Hallo zusammen!

Habe heute auch so eine Mail bekommen.

Muß ich damit rechnen, wenn ich gar nichts mache, dass mir eine Zahlungsaufforderung in's Haus flattert.:-? 
Muß ich dann sogar zahlen. Wie muß ich mich verhalten.

Gruß,
Rolf


----------



## Captain Picard (6 Juli 2007)

*AW: Spam von Vanilla Mediahouse GmbH*



Hochhaus schrieb:


> Muß ich damit rechnen, wenn ich gar nichts mache, dass mir eine Zahlungsaufforderung in's Haus flattert.:-?
> Muß ich dann sogar zahlen.


Der Titel des Threads heißt "*Spam* von Vanilla Mediahouse GmbH". 

Seit wann bezahlt man Spam?


----------



## Reducal (6 Juli 2007)

*AW: Spam von Vanilla Mediahouse GmbH*



Fluff schrieb:


> Und ich wollte damit meinem Wunsch Ausdruck verleihen, dass hier wirklich die Kripo München als stiller Mitleser mit dabei ist.


Das wäre in der Tat zu begrüßen aber es ist hinreichend bekannt, dass Behörden öffentliche Foren (Stammtische) meiden.



Fluff schrieb:


> ...wenn neuerdings nichtmals ein Austragen aus dem Newsletterverteiler möglich ist, weil angeblich das Konto aktiv ist und die angegebene Support e-mail Adresse nur ein Autoresponder ist,der laut Info nicht gelesen wird,dann stimmt dort offensichtlich etwas nicht.


Du umschreibst das Problem genau richtig, nur ist das nicht die Aufgabe von Strafverfolgern.


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 Juli 2007)

*AW: Spam von Vanilla Mediahouse GmbH*

Es könnte aber Bestandteile des Angebots geben, die sehr wohl das Interesse der Strafverfolger wecken könnten. Sogar in München *duck&renn*
Nicht der Spam an sich - sondern das bespammte Angebot. Zugang zu Hardcorepornographie. Nur: für wen? und für wen nicht?


----------



## Asartu (7 Juli 2007)

*AW: Spam von Vanilla Mediahouse GmbH*



Fluff schrieb:


> Selbst vor Frauen machen sie nicht halt.Auch ich endeckte heute,dass jemand mit meiner e-mail Adresse unerlaubterweise einen Zugang auf diesem Porno-Portal eröffnet hat ! Aber ich kann mich leider nicht abmelden,der ominöse Vanilla Verlag hat neuerdings eine Sperre eingebaut wenn man auf den Abmeldelink klickt:
> 
> "Ihre Emailadresse wurde nicht gelöscht!
> 
> Ihre Emailadresse ++++ haben wir nicht aus unserer Datenbank entfernt. Da Ihr Kundenzugang als "aktiv" geführt wird, war uns eine Löschung nicht m&oumlglich.



Da hilft nur sein Konto täglich zu kontrolieren und sofort einen rückholauftrag ( oder wie das ding heißt ) bei deiner Bank machen zu lassen.
Und falls die doch was abbuchen, mit einer Kopie der Mail an dich / Sie und dem Kontoauszug bei den Jungs in Grün vorbeizuschauen.

MFG


----------



## Reducal (7 Juli 2007)

*AW: Spam von Vanilla Mediahouse GmbH*

Wer, wenn ich an dieser Stelle mal fragen darf, hat eine Abbuchung nach/mit dem Spam zu verzeichnen? 

Dieses Gespenst "Vanilla" scheint einigen hier ganz schön Angst einzujagen.


----------



## Mefisto (1 März 2008)

*pelladyworld.com - Was hat es damit auf sich?*

Hallo!

Ich weis, das diesbezüglich schon ein Thema besteht, bin dort aber nicht so ganz fündig geworden, wie jetzt am besten vorzugehen ist. Ich habe heute folgende E-Mail bekommen:



> Sehr geehrte/r NutzerIn,
> [noparse]
> Ihre kostenlosen Zugangsdaten, zu unserem geschützten Mitgliederbereich,
> sind freigeschaltet worden und stehen Ihnen jetzt zur Verfügung:
> ...



Ich habe mich von dem Newsletter ausgetragen und über das Support-Ticket-System eine Nachricht gesendet, dass ich mich dort nie Registriert habe und sie meine Daten sofort aus ihrer Datenbank austragen sollten. Waren das dir richtigen Schritte? Was habe ich zu befürchten, und wie kamen die überhaupt an meine Daten?


----------

